# Petition -Introduce a code of practice for the welfare of domestic rabbits.



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Introduce a code of practice for the welfare of domestic rabbits.

Responsible department: Department for Environment, Food and Rural Affairs

We urge the government to introduce a code of practice for the welfare of domestic rabbits (as currently exists for dogs and cats).

Rabbits are the UKs third most popular pet. An estimated 1.6 million are kept as pets. However, research has identified them to be the MOST neglected and cruelly treated of all pets: 
Introduce a code of practice for the welfare of domestic rabbits. - e-petitions










CAMP NIBBLE 
Small animal rehoming shelter in Leeds, West Yorkshire

https://www.facebook.com/campnibble?fref=ts


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You probably need to have this moved to the rabbit section.


----------

